# Drift boards



## lab49232

Ole said:


> Has anyone experience with these?
> 
> https://www.drift-products.com/
> 
> I think they look really cool, like snowshoes but more fun, faster and more versatile. I havent tried splitboarding, but to me it looks expensive and a bit of work to actually use.


The point of splitboarding is to eliminate carrying extra gear. And these at $420 for a set make them crazy expensive and not much cheaper than a splitboard setup. Better snowshoe, not sure never having tried them at all, but that's basically all they appear to be. But at best that makes it the better of a bad, outdated choice for backcountry and at nearly 4x the price just so that it slides down hill......


----------



## Ole

I agree the price is insane, but I like the idea about a snowshoe one can use as a ski when its flat, and that I can use my normal board. Im curious. Can someone just make a cheaper version?


----------



## lab49232

Ole said:


> I agree the price is insane, but I like the idea about a snowshoe one can use as a ski when its flat, and that I can use my normal board. Im curious. Can someone just make a cheaper version?


Can you make a flat board you can walk on yourself? Pretty easy. This are Carbon Fiber, great for weight reduction but probably way overkill if it raises the price to that. All you need is the skins which would probably be easier to just buy that material, then it'd be pretty easy to jerry-rig the rest of it to an extent. 

By looks though I could probably build one of these only making the board only partially carbon fiber with a thin layer of another material as fill and all in be iin less around $100 but eh, not really worth the effort for me.


----------



## Ole

lab49232 said:


> Can you make a flat board you can walk on yourself? Pretty easy. This are Carbon Fiber, great for weight reduction but probably way overkill if it raises the price to that. All you need is the skins which would probably be easier to just buy that material, then it'd be pretty easy to jerry-rig the rest of it to an extent.
> 
> By looks though I could probably build one of these only making the board only partially carbon fiber with a thin layer of another material as fill and all in be iin less around $100 but eh, not really worth the effort for me.


I would think the bindings have some research and tech behind it. You make, I buy?


----------



## lab49232

Ole said:


> I would think the bindings have some research and tech behind it. You make, I buy?


Ha, probably not worth it for either of us. But those bindings are nothing more than a small metal bracket on a pin hinge with literally a cloth buckle and strap. The Expensive parts would just be the layer of carbon fiber. You can buy bulk rolls of skin material for cheap. Glue that to any flat board and then throw on like an old binding base or something, screw a pin to it and boom you have one of these.


----------



## Ole

I would rather eat garbage for 2 months and buy a pair than try to make them myself. One thing I do want to try make is a bindingless powsurfboard though, so please share some tips on that (maybe in another thread) 

But, to get back on track. Has anyone experience with the Drift boards?


----------



## jbourne84

Ole said:


> I would rather eat garbage for 2 months and buy a pair than try to make them myself. One thing I do want to try make is a bindingless powsurfboard though, so please share some tips on that (maybe in another thread)
> 
> But, to get back on track. Has anyone experience with the Drift boards?


Goodride has a pretty in depth review

I feel similar that I'd almost rather put that 400$ toward a splitboard setup, depends how comfortable hiking with a board on your back is. With a proper snowboard pack maybe it's not so bad. They also might be worth having just to replace snowshoes in any snow hiking, unrelated to snowboarding.


----------



## lab49232

jbourne84 said:


> Goodride has a pretty in depth review
> 
> I feel similar that I'd almost rather put that 400$ toward a splitboard setup, depends how comfortable hiking with a board on your back is. With a proper snowboard pack maybe it's not so bad. They also might be worth having just to replace snowshoes in any snow hiking, unrelated to snowboarding.


Yup their only real use is to replace snow shoes for people who are big in to that. Hiking with a board is tiring and SUPER annoying even with the best pack. But for big time snow hikers with cash burning a hole intheir pocket MAYBE. although having to put crampons n and take them off is another huge flaw with the design. I dont want to have to attach a crampon while hiking a steep or icy section, then take them off to go down a tiny downslope, then put them back on.


----------



## Ole

lab49232 said:


> Yup their only real use is to replace snow shoes for people who are big in to that. Hiking with a board is tiring and SUPER annoying even with the best pack. But for big time snow hikers with cash burning a hole intheir pocket MAYBE. although having to put crampons n and take them off is another huge flaw with the design. I dont want to have to attach a crampon while hiking a steep or icy section, then take them off to go down a tiny downslope, then put them back on.


Yeah, it depends on what kind of use you want it for also. Living in Norway I don`t picture myself hiking all day / for days to steep mountaintops on icy days. I`d just like to have the opportunity to ride some powder on hills or tops that maybe takes an hour or two of hiking. An option to paying the lift ticket, getting away from crowds and into nature and still ride pow. Or an option to cross county skiing but more fun, with better views and with a reward in the end (riding down). I`m not into snowshoes, in fact I can only remember to have tried it once. But I already have a Gregory Targhee 45 backpack which I use for hiking in summer and autumn, cross country-skiing etc, which luckily seems to be designed for carrying a snowboard.

Splitboarding just seems to "serious" for my intended use, overkill. If I spend 1000 - 1500 on a splitboard rig, I think each trip I make good use of it would be really expensive.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

They look fine for shallow slope and minimal snow, but for anything serious...no. Btw a coworker has basically the same thing from 20 years ago...with some crampons


----------



## Ole

wrathfuldeity said:


> They look fine for shallow slope and minimal snow, but for anything serious...no. Btw a coworker has basically the same thing from 20 years ago...with some crampons


Ok, whats the name of this product?

I have no experience with skins either, how good or bad is the grip uphill and glide downhill on something like this? Do they need maintainance? It seems like the boards are made for going straight up and not sideways, so they should have ok grip. 

Im thinking in 30 cm powder f. ex., how Steep a hill will the Drift boards manage going up, contra will I gain enough speed going down the same hill on a snowboard.. Hmm.. I think they are too expensive to take a chance on without trying for me at the moment.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Ole said:


> Ok, whats the name of this product?
> 
> I have no experience with skins either, how good or bad is the grip uphill and glide downhill on something like this? Do they need maintainance? It seems like the boards are made for going straight up and not sideways, so they should have ok grip.
> 
> Im thinking in 30 cm powder f. ex., how Steep a hill will the Drift boards manage going up, contra will I gain enough speed going down the same hill on a snowboard.. Hmm.. I think they are too expensive to take a chance on without trying for me at the moment.


I have no idea, he brought them in to show me and wondered if I'd buy them for $80...no frick'n way.

Grip going uphill depends on slope, snow conditions and skill....idk for the drifts...maybe at the steepest 25 degrees...just realise that they are short and thus perhaps do not have the surface area (and camber) for the skins to grip compared to AT skis or splitboards. Which also is true for edge/traversing edging going up (and for that matter down).

The only case that these things are perhaps better at is flat land moving compared to snow shoes...and maybe for short distance low angle laps (100 yards/meters) to hit some natty drop. But then you could also use "Verts" to go up steeper laps.

As for snow conditions...if over 30 cm...these might not have much float, and snow caving in back on top of them might be an issue if the snow is heavy.

Thus imho...the window that these might be useful...the window is pretty small...like using them in a non mountainous Midwest bc area...golf course/corn field.


----------



## kalev

Some people around here use these:

https://algonquinoutfitters.com/product/altai-hok-skis-389-98/

They're basically a hybrid between a ski and a snowshoe (with integrated skins), but I think more for long distance snowshoeing across relatively flat terrain (frozen lakes etc.). 

If your goal is to snowboard, and you're wanting more than short lines / drops etc. I would agree that a split-board / AT set-up is really the best option

Not sure where you're located, but sometimes you can get a used set-up for a decent price


----------



## XzoltronX

I know I’m late to this conversation but thought I’d give my two cents. I’ve used the drift boards and have some shipping to me right now. I was super skeptical at first but they are legit. Much more capable than the assumptions made in this thread. Unless it gets really steep and really hard, these things do fine. They do best in existing skin tracks on average slopes, but they can break fresh snow and go up some pretty steep stuff. Yes they’re expensive, but they are crazy light on your feet and your back. They allow you to ride whatever snowboard you like and are much easier to change over than a split board. Another thing to consider is that when it comes to energy expenditure, weight on your back is much more efficient than weight on your feet. So it’s actually much better to carry your board on your back. It can be annoying in thick trees or high wind, but other than that it’s fine. Anyway, it’s not meant to be “better” than split boards, but a solid alternative for people who want to use a quiver of boards in the backcountry. For me, they’re all I’m using. No split board.


----------



## Rip154

I wouldn't bother unless you know you are using skin/cat tracks that go straight uphill, and walk on flats most of the time. They will be like using snowshoes when the snow is deep anyways, and sidehilling isn't exactly better because they are so wide. 

Get these: https://www.stigasports.com/eu/micro-blade-mini-skis-black
Finding some used skinbits and gluing them on shouldn't be hard.


----------



## XzoltronX

Rip154 said:


> I wouldn't bother unless you know you are using skin/cat tracks that go straight uphill, and walk on flats most of the time. They will be like using snowshoes when the snow is deep anyways, and sidehilling isn't exactly better because they are so wide.
> 
> Get these: https://www.stigasports.com/eu/micro-blade-mini-skis-black
> Finding some used skinbits and gluing them on shouldn't be hard.


Have you used them? Because that’s just not accurate. And suggesting those toy things as an alternative... I trust that’s a joke. The pivoting binding and the heel risers are an essential part of function. Anyway, like I said I was skeptical and made all the same assumptions but after using them I changed my tune. Here’s a solid review from the Good Ride that hits the benefits and drawbacks.
Happy Thanksgiver!


----------



## WigMar

K2 used to sell clicker approach skis that were some micro skis kinda like those stigas. Honestly, I've been dreaming about making a split powsurfer in the old wood shop. Micro approach skis would be even easier to make. Splitboarding really calls to me, but Colorado has gnarly avalanche conditions a lot of the time. Maybe a pow surfer split can keep me in the low angle trees and out of the high avy risk areas. Then I can try some longer approaches with a resort board on my back later in the spring. I've done mountaineering approaches in snowshoes, and anything that can glide has to be way better than that.


----------



## Rip154

There's been like 10 attempts at this before, none of those are still being made. I've tried 3 of them, and snowshoes, and splitboards.


----------



## Kez

Any updates on the drift boards? Looking to do all my avy courses and start getting into the backcountry in the next year or two, but the idea of a splitboard really doesn't appeal to me. As far as I can tell, splitboards ride much worse than solid snowboards, but cost a lot more. Are the drift boards actually a viable alternative to splitboarding, and will I be able to somewhat keep up with friends on splitboards or skis? I really like the idea of being able to take my existing solids into the backcountry, and the money I'd save on not buying a splitboard setup could just go towards buying another regular board (or two)!


----------



## XzoltronX

Kez said:


> Any updates on the drift boards? Looking to do all my avy courses and start getting into the backcountry in the next year or two, but the idea of a splitboard really doesn't appeal to me. As far as I can tell, splitboards ride much worse than solid snowboards, but cost a lot more. Are the drift boards actually a viable alternative to splitboarding, and will I be able to somewhat keep up with friends on splitboards or skis? I really like the idea of being able to take my existing solids into the backcountry, and the money I'd save on not buying a splitboard setup could just go towards buying another regular board (or two)!


Hey Kez. 100% viable alternative to split boards. Full disclosure I do some R&D and media work for Drift but I was as skeptical as anyone when I first saw them and now I would never use a split board again. I can write a book here but in short, I've done tens of thousands of vertical feet in all kinds of terrain with very accomplished skiers and splitboarders. Probably the best praise is that my ski buddies envy how fast I transition and how little weight I carry on my feet. I've even had skiers talk about getting Drift boards with tech bindings and carrying powder skis on their backs. Most if not all of the naysayers are people who have invested in splitboards and never tried Drift boards. (Nobody likes to think that their expensive setup might not be the best option.) There are some pros and cons depending on the situation but for me the pros outweigh the cons by quite a bit.

You can check out the FAQ on their website and read a bunch of testimonials. Also the crew at The Good Ride spend a lot of time on them and have some reviews. I've done a lot of demos and have yet to see anyone disappointed once they try them. Drift has also refined their binding and skis a lot in the last couple years and have some cool options.

Feel free to hit me up if you have further questions. There probably aren't very many people who have spent more time on them than I have and I love to geek out about backcountry setups. - Brigham


----------



## Kez

XzoltronX said:


> Hey Kez. 100% viable alternative to split boards. Full disclosure I do some R&D and media work for Drift but I was as skeptical as anyone when I first saw them and now I would never use a split board again. I can write a book here but in short, I've done tens of thousands of vertical feet in all kinds of terrain with very accomplished skiers and splitboarders. Probably the best praise is that my ski buddies envy how fast I transition and how little weight I carry on my feet. I've even had skiers talk about getting Drift boards with tech bindings and carrying powder skis on their backs. Most if not all of the naysayers are people who have invested in splitboards and never tried Drift boards. (Nobody likes to think that their expensive setup might not be the best option.) There are some pros and cons depending on the situation but for me the pros outweigh the cons by quite a bit.
> 
> You can check out the FAQ on their website and read a bunch of testimonials. Also the crew at The Good Ride spend a lot of time on them and have some reviews. I've done a lot of demos and have yet to see anyone disappointed once they try them. Drift has also refined their binding and skis a lot in the last couple years and have some cool options.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up if you have further questions. There probably aren't very many people who have spent more time on them than I have and I love to geek out about backcountry setups. - Brigham


Thanks for the reply! That’s kind of what I figured. I’m sure there are a few situations where split boards are better, but also a few where the drift boards outperform the splits. Good to hear some feedback, hopefully I’ll be able to bring my quiver into the backcountry in the near future!


----------



## jbourne84

XzoltronX said:


> Hey Kez. 100% viable alternative to split boards. Full disclosure I do some R&D and media work for Drift but I was as skeptical as anyone when I first saw them and now I would never use a split board again. I can write a book here but in short, I've done tens of thousands of vertical feet in all kinds of terrain with very accomplished skiers and splitboarders. Probably the best praise is that my ski buddies envy how fast I transition and how little weight I carry on my feet. I've even had skiers talk about getting Drift boards with tech bindings and carrying powder skis on their backs. Most if not all of the naysayers are people who have invested in splitboards and never tried Drift boards. (Nobody likes to think that their expensive setup might not be the best option.) There are some pros and cons depending on the situation but for me the pros outweigh the cons by quite a bit.
> 
> You can check out the FAQ on their website and read a bunch of testimonials. Also the crew at The Good Ride spend a lot of time on them and have some reviews. I've done a lot of demos and have yet to see anyone disappointed once they try them. Drift has also refined their binding and skis a lot in the last couple years and have some cool options.
> 
> Feel free to hit me up if you have further questions. There probably aren't very many people who have spent more time on them than I have and I love to geek out about backcountry setups. - Brigham



Great to finally see some positive feedback on these, they feel like they should be a good alternative but every thread I find on them sounds like the comments in this one. "Waste of money, its been tried before, just buy a split". So it's hard to feel like I want to put my hard earned money into them for my first backcountry setup.

Have you tried any of the different models? Have a preference? Like the Oxygen or the Cascades? The cascades are supposedly narrower and better for edging? Also I've heard some criticism that they can ruin skin tracks. I certainly dont want to be the one messing up the skin track in a group.


----------



## XzoltronX

jbourne84 said:


> Great to finally see some positive feedback on these, they feel like they should be a good alternative but every thread I find on them sounds like the comments in this one. "Waste of money, its been tried before, just buy a split". So it's hard to feel like I want to put my hard earned money into them for my first backcountry setup.
> 
> Have you tried any of the different models? Have a preference? Like the Oxygen or the Cascades? The cascades are supposedly narrower and better for edging? Also I've heard some criticism that they can ruin skin tracks. I certainly dont want to be the one messing up the skin track in a group.


Where are you riding? Last year I pretty much just used the Cascades all year here in Oregon. They are my favorite but 90% of the time either one would be fine. If you're only going tour when there's a bunch of fresh snow, then the original wider version might be better. If you intend to go out in a variety of conditions, I prefer the Cascades. A lot of people really like the Oxygens. I don't really notice the weight but they're not quite as stiff as the carbon and I do notice that.

As for tracks, they are excellent in established skin tracks. If you have a fresh track in really soft snow, they can sometimes sink deeper than a full length ski would. I have experienced this a couple while touring with skiers and nobody seemed to bothered by it. It's nothing like someone walking (and post holing) in a skin track, for example. 

Hope that helps! - Brigham


----------



## jbourne84

XzoltronX said:


> Where are you riding? Last year I pretty much just used the Cascades all year here in Oregon. They are my favorite but 90% of the time either one would be fine. If you're only going tour when there's a bunch of fresh snow, then the original wider version might be better. If you intend to go out in a variety of conditions, I prefer the Cascades. A lot of people really like the Oxygens. I don't really notice the weight but they're not quite as stiff as the carbon and I do notice that.
> 
> As for tracks, they are excellent in established skin tracks. If you have a fresh track in really soft snow, they can sometimes sink deeper than a full length ski would. I have experienced this a couple while touring with skiers and nobody seemed to bothered by it. It's nothing like someone walking (and post holing) in a skin track, for example.
> 
> Hope that helps! - Brigham


Thanks, I'm in Tahoe area... so maybe I'd just go with the regular ones, aside from weight, sounds like the stiffer carbon is preferrable than the softer oxygens?


----------



## XzoltronX

jbourne84 said:


> Thanks, I'm in Tahoe area... so maybe I'd just go with the regular ones, aside from weight, sounds like the stiffer carbon is preferrable than the softer oxygens?


The carbons are lighter and stiffer than the oxygens. For sure the better option unless you need to save the cash.


----------



## jbourne84

XzoltronX said:


> The carbons are lighter and stiffer than the oxygens. For sure the better option unless you need to save the cash.


you ever use the crampon attachments, or think theyre that necessary?


----------



## Etienne

Kez said:


> As far as I can tell, splitboards ride much worse than solid snowboards, but cost a lot more. Are the drift boards actually a viable alternative to splitboarding, and will I be able to somewhat keep up with friends on splitboards or skis?


Splitboards ride almost just as well as solids these days, the slight difference are in feeling (mainly due to the baseplate of bindings) but virtually zero difference in performance.

No you won't be able to keep up. When it gets more firm, some steeper traverse are hard enough on a split, where you sometimes can't keep up with skier. With smaller edges, larger width and less lateral stiffness, you just won't keep up.

They can be cool for deep pow toboggan runs though.


----------



## jbourne84

Etienne said:


> Splitboards ride almost just as well as solids these days, the slight difference are in feeling (mainly due to the baseplate of bindings) but virtually zero difference in performance.
> 
> No you won't be able to keep up. When it gets more firm, some steeper traverse are hard enough on a split, where you sometimes can't keep up with skier. With smaller edges, larger width and less lateral stiffness, you just won't keep up.
> 
> They can be cool for deep pow toboggan runs though.


Have you used them?


----------



## Etienne

Nope, I firmly stand in the _"skeptics who never tried them"_, mentioned above. And it's gonna take a lot to make me change my mind—and starting with_"splitboards ride poorly"_ doesn't help the cause here. But if I actually see someone with approach skis edging on a firm traverse, or someone carrying both their boards and skis on their back while climbing with crampons, or someone carrying their board on their back on 3+ days hut tour, I might change my mind 🤷.

I've seen a lot and it never happened though. I've seen people climbing with all kind of snowshoes—verts, metal plate things…—, with kites, mountain bike with skis on the rack, mono-split—you hear that right, it turns back into a f-ing monoski for the downhill. If it climbs, they'll use it. They don't use approach skis though. I've seen a pile of approach skis—granted, note drift boards—taking dust at the Lofoten ski lodge, because nobody was using them ever since good splits came around. Most pros and guides are either on snowshoes in waist deep pow or split anywhere else, not because they lack cash, are stupids or lack imagination. Trust me, people who started touring in the early 90's have tried an awful lot of solutions. The settled on splits for a reason.

Don't get me wrong, drift boards are most likely fine for riding your powsurf/noboards quiver boards in the trees or tours with little uphill difficulties. But your range will be hugely limited compared to a split. If that doesn't rule out the terrain or type of tours you ride, go ahead and have fun, but just don't expect to follow a split in every situation.


----------



## smellysell

Etienne said:


> Splitboards ride almost just as well as solids these days, the slight difference are in feeling (mainly due to the baseplate of bindings) but virtually zero difference in performance.
> 
> No you won't be able to keep up. When it gets more firm, some steeper traverse are hard enough on a split, where you sometimes can't keep up with skier. With smaller edges, larger width and less lateral stiffness, you just won't keep up.
> 
> They can be cool for deep pow toboggan runs though.


Exactly, they're great for pow surfing. Get a split if you want to snowboard.


----------



## XzoltronX

Etienne said:


> Nope, I firmly stand in the _"skeptics who never tried them"_, mentioned above. And it's gonna take a lot to make me change my mind—and starting with_"splitboards ride poorly"_ doesn't help the cause here. But if I actually see someone with approach skis edging on a firm traverse, or someone carrying both their boards and skis on their back while climbing with crampons, or someone carrying their board on their back on 3+ days hut tour, I might change my mind 🤷.
> 
> I've seen a lot and it never happened though. I've seen people climbing with all kind of snowshoes—verts, metal plate things…—, with kites, mountain bike with skis on the rack, mono-split—you hear that right, it turns back into a f-ing monoski for the downhill. If it climbs, they'll use it. They don't use approach skis though. I've seen a pile of approach skis—granted, note drift boards—taking dust at the Lofoten ski lodge, because nobody was using them ever since good splits came around. Most pros and guides are either on snowshoes in waist deep pow or split anywhere else, not because they lack cash, are stupids or lack imagination. Trust me, people who started touring in the early 90's have tried an awful lot of solutions. The settled on splits for a reason.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, drift boards are most likely fine for riding your powsurf/noboards quiver boards in the trees or tours with little uphill difficulties. But your range will be hugely limited compared to a split. If that doesn't rule out the terrain or type of tours you ride, go ahead and have fun, but just don't expect to follow a split in every situation.


Hey man, I appreciate your zeal, but you've got some mistaken assumptions. I'll happily admit that the sweet spot for Drift boards is fresh snow with an existing skin track, and I'm sure most users are using them that way. But I've spent the last three years trying to find the limits of the Drift boards, from Utah to Oregon, and haven't found them yet. I tour almost entirely with excellent skiers who are not at all patient with snowboarders. I've done multiple ~5000 foot, ~12 mile springtime volcano tours here in Oregon, ascending on crust and descending on corn. I transition to ski crampons when they do and transition to boot crampons when they do.

There are times when a narrow, long ski has an advantage. There are other times when the short ski has an advantage. I regularly move faster than the skiers on steep pitches because I have so much less weight on my feet. I will admit that putting the Drifts _and_ snowboard on your back can get a little cumbersome but it's totally doable. in three seasons I have never failed to reach a summit with the group. Is there a limit when it comes to serious ski mountaineering? Probably, but they can manage a lot more variable terrain then people seem to think at first glance. "range hugely limited" is not accurate.

It's fine if people want to use split boards. But the idea that they're the only way to snowboarding effectively in the backcountry is simply false. My own experience has proven it multiple times, along with countless positive reports from customers. Yes, lots of different products have attempted to address the challenge of backcountry snowboarding. And none of them are perfect. But there's a reason Drift has had collaborations with Burton and now Union has launched their own very similar product. They've landed on a design sweet spot that works really well.

Sounds like you're quite experienced. Would love to have you try some and share the pros and cons you notice in your local terrain! I'll share some photos when I get a chance. Thanks for the conversation.


----------



## XzoltronX

jbourne84 said:


> you ever use the crampon attachments, or think theyre that necessary?


I've used them here in Oregon where we deal with more ice, but still mostly just in the spring time. Our guys in Utah don't seem to use them much at all. For most people who tour primarily in fresh snow, it's not a big deal. But they do work well and are nice to have if you get out in variable conditions.


----------



## Etienne

XzoltronX said:


> Sounds like you're quite experienced. Would love to have you try some and share the pros and cons you notice in your local terrain! I'll share some photos when I get a chance. Thanks for the conversation.


Yeah using them or touring with someone using would be the way to change my mind indeed—btw I'm in a splitboard section of Club Alpin Français and this season we had a brand lending us three demo splits 😇. But again, I'm the one not using them and you're the one stacking vert with them (if anyone stumbles on the conversation).


----------



## BetterBreeze

It seems like almost all of the nay-sayers in this post have zero experience on Drift Boards, so here's an honest review from someone who has 65+ days on them in all conditions, all terrain. For reference, I also have 75+ days on various split-boards. And I'm not sponsored or affiliated in any way, just a big fan and advocate.

1. Drift Boards are infinitely superior to snowshoes and to Hok skis (& similar, like GlideLites). Both of the two choices of semi-permanent skins offered on the Drift Boards provide you with much better glide than snowshoes along with WAY more grip than you get from Hok skis (which I've also demo'd). With the Drift crampon attachments, you have the ability to attack icy steeps as aggressively as you would with mountaineering snowshoes (*not that you should use them for icy steeps, see below). So, you get ski/split-board glide characteristics + steep angle grip + substantial buoyancy in pow. They should only be weighed against a split-board because that is what they aim to take the place of.

2. As much as I love them, it's worth noting that Drift Boards are NOT perfect 100% replacements for split-boards in every type of terrain or condition. The wide waist-width and lack of metal edges means that they aren't really appropriate for exposed, high-alpine tours where you expect to encounter icy crust over no-fall zones. They also aren't very comfortable for long side-hill traverses on firm snow or ice. Drift does offer a narrower version of the boards as well as a crampon attachment which would probably suffice to get you to a big summit, but if I had both to choose from, I'd opt for the extra camber, extra edge length, and extra skin square footage of my split-board for the more extreme tours. You could also make the argument that a split is the better choice for tours which require really long, really flat approaches/run outs, because it is true that a split board will glide a little better than the Drifts thanks to the camber and length (I estimate about 15% more glide in the flats, depending on board choice and conditions). This is not a factor once you are on any pitch with any upward angle. Since I hike/ride/tour in New England, I rarely encounter long, flat approaches, except for some of the resorts we often hike, but in that case the flats are always groomed and fast and perfectly suited for the Drifts. The lighter weight of the Drifts does allow for increased cadence in your step which can somewhat offset the delta in glide efficiency vs a split-board, so it's not that you should avoid flat approaches - they'll be totally fine - just that a longer board has a slight advantage in this case.

3. Once you are past the flats and moving uphill you will quickly surprise your buddies at how quick and nimble you are on your Drift Boards. I regularly tour with 3-4 split-boarders + 2-3 skiers, all highly experienced and on premium gear, and I am regularly the one breaking trail, setting the pace, and often gapping the group. My Drift Board setup is roughly half the weight of my split which means my cadence tends to be naturally faster and my leg/abs/lower body fatigue is significantly reduced. I'm hella quick stepping around or over obstacles in the very dense/tight NE forests. No more kick-turns... just quick/easy sidesteps and wiggles. My pitch angle range is significantly increased (I can go steeper) in soft snow thanks to the shorter/wider boards + heel risers, meaning I don't have to look for long, clean lines and angles. On the topic of soft snow, the float has never been an issue for me on the Drifts, even in the deepest/lightest pixie dust powder. While I may sink slightly more compared to the split-board, the ease of stepping up and out of your track & holes easily accounts for the marginal loss of buoyancy. I can't emphasize enough how much energy is saved by shifting the weight of your uphill setup from your feet (split-board) to your back (Drifts + solid). I get to the top faster and feeling fresher and so do all my buddies who have converted from Splits to Drifts. The nay-sayers in the forum above have clearly not tried the Drifts or toured with someone else on them to see how capable, efficient, and comfortable they are.

4. Related gear required with these: Yes you'll have to carry your solid board on your back. I carry a volume shifted board with a short tail, and I strap it slightly high to keep the tail edge off the back of my legs. Almost any board dedicated to power will have these advantageous dimensions. I've also seen some riders carry their solid boards horizontally or diagonally to minimize windage and overhead clearance, this seems like it would work well on open/exposed trails where wind was more of an issue than clearance around tight trees (like at a resort). My trail weight for a full-day of skinning the resort or BC touring (water, snacks, layers, safety gear, etc) in a 26L Gregory pack is about 14lbs + board. I strap it tight to avoid wiggle or slop and that system feels so comfortable that I honestly forget about it until I prepare to transition. Occasionally I tap an overhead branch with the nose of my board and get some snow down my neck, but it's a small price to pay to be able to ride my solid board downhill on fresh legs. It's also a small price to pay when weighed against the delta between the cost of Drift Boards (~$400) vs a split-board package w/ skins, bindings, interface, etc (~$1,250?). Another massive pro for the Drifts is that you don't need skins and don't ever have to transition them. Some of my worst days in the BC were caused by malfunctions with my split skins, either from them losing hardware, icing up, losing adhesion, or otherwise just being a pain in the ass. Since I ride in the bitter cold of the NE (regularly sub-zero mornings w/ windchill), it's pretty nice not to have to transition those skins or to warm them up with body heat just so that they'll stick to your base on the next yo-yo lap. Finally, to the comments about having to carry the Drifts downhill, I would encourage you to get out and try it. They weigh about 2.5lbs ea or 5lbs total, and easily strap securely to the back OR to the side of your pack. Like with my solid board uphill, I hardly notice the weight or bulk on the downhill. There are a few clever ways to rig them on various packs, the key being to eliminate any slop/wiggle. I've even carried them on tiny 15L packs which didn't have exterior straps, just used a Voile strap and voila.

Did I mention faster transitions...?

5. Details on my personal Drift setup and strategies: I have a suite of Karomorum hardware from my split-board and figured out that the fastener holes on the Drifts matches the pattern of the K interface (which also matches Voile and Spark R&D). I tried the Drifts at the resort with my K bindings + heel risers one day and loved it - the bindings are a little heavier than the universal bindings that the Drifts come with but I like the added stability around my boot, especially in the backcountry. *Karokorum (and all other split bindings that I've seen) offer a quiver connector, which serve as an interface to attache your split bindings to your solid board.* The K system also means I can use their heel-risers w/ heel locks, which have come in handy on a few occasions in gnarly terrain (side-stepping over something dangerous). As an added bonus, using split bindings means that I don't have to carry the weight of my resort bindings on my back for the uphill, or the weight of the Drift/universal bindings on my back for the downhill. The Drift Boards also stack & pack a little thinner/tighter without the universal bindings on them. Of course this setup is only advisable if you enjoy the feel and performance of your split bindings like I do. I prefer sliding the Drifts into the 'A-frame' straps offered on either side of my pack. This keeps the weight closer to the center of my core, keeps them riding a bit higher (so the tails don't drag in the snow if I lose edge and butt-slide), and serves as a sort of rigid external pack frame to keep the whole system super tight with minimal slop. They are wider than most skis so it is worth checking that your A-frame or side-straps can accomodate the width. The other option is stacking them together and strapping to the back of the pack. Again, with a couple of compression straps pulled tight to your back, you'll hardly notice the 5 pounds. I've even seen someone stash the boards inside of a larger pack which seemed like an awesome solution, but would only work with probably a 40L+ sized pack.

In summary, the Drifts are really really awesome tools that can offer much of the same performance that you'd get out of a split-board, in most terrain and in most conditions. They do have limitations but they are roughly a third of the price to get into vs a split package, and they offer some notable advantages in the right terrain even compared to a premium split-board. I'm not saying that they're for everyone, but if you haven't tried them yourself, or if you haven't gotten smoked uphill by a buddy on Drifts, stop poo-pooing them because you sound dumb and you're discouraging others from exploiting a super cool and super efficient piece of equipment that gets people uphill. If you just want to hike the resort + side country or BC on nice days, and are having trouble swallowing the price of a new split-board package, these are perfect. If you're an experienced split-boarder who hasn't found the perfect board yet and really misses your solid (like I did), these are perfect. If you're a crusty old grouch who likes to shit on every new idea that you come across in a forum, come hike with me at Jay Peak anytime, I'll let you demo them then buy you a beer after I beat you up and downhill.

Resort hiking/riding - 10/10
Sidecountry touring in most conditions - 10/10
Deep BC missions in powder - 10/10, unless long/flat approach then 9/10
Extreme alpine tours above treeline/no fall zones - 6/10 (doable, but not advisable)
Pow-surfing - 12/10

Happy to DM anyone who has any other questions.


----------



## Rip154

All this effort to troll, and it’s too long to bother reading..


----------



## XzoltronX

Thorough review!


----------



## 16gkid

its amazing how so many people knew they sucked without using them   , glad to see some positive reviews, these might actually be useful for powder missions on these tiny midwest hills


----------

